# Would a 5 month old kitten run away to mate?



## frace0 (Oct 12, 2010)

My 5 month old kitten (boy) who has not had his trip to the vet, has been missing for 2 days now 
We belive he is either looking for a parthner or been stolen  as 2 white rebbit babys were stolen a few days ago (my cats also white) So would he of taken off to find a parthner? and when will he return?

Sorry for asking, but im sad and worried. Oh and hi! looking foward to posting here  i have 2 cats but 1 missing. I love cats sooo much.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry you're going through this. atback

Here is an article with some suggestions for finding lost cats:

Little Big Cat


----------



## Annabelle (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I know that with girl kitties if they arent fixed by around 6months they will go into heat. I would assume its probably the same way for boys. But given his age, its highly likely that he could have been stolen too. People love to steal kittens.... its rude I know.


----------

